# Trainers in Sacramento, CA area



## Buckley28 (Aug 13, 2009)

Does anybody know of GSD trainers in Nor Cal, more specifically Sacramento? I want to take Luke to one or have them come to our house to help train him in not only the basic commands (which we have already started) but other possibilities as well. Thanks.


----------



## Annikas Mom (Jun 10, 2004)

Julia Priest is in Galt, I do not have her website bookmarked but you can google her name and she will come up.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Joel Monroe : http://www.bvdt.net


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

We used to train with Bob Vance with American Canine Institute, don't know how far you'd have to drive though. Great facility and they train really well.


----------



## Buckley28 (Aug 13, 2009)

Has anybody heard of Garrett Ridley? He's in Placerville 
http://ridleyk9academy.com/index_temp.html

I spoek with him on the phone last night and sounds like a great guy and very knowledgable in puppy training amongst many other areas of training. He list the following:
In Home temperment evaluation: $50
In Home trianing (60-90 minutes w/ u and dog): $100 each visit

I also checked out Julia Priest in Glat. Her classes are 6 Sundays at $90 for all classes (your with others at a park). And One on one session with her for $30 for 30 minutes (i think that was the cost).

But the BVDT.net training program seems awesome. Looks like a one stop shop.


----------



## Buckley28 (Aug 13, 2009)

Scratch that Julia Priest is $80 an hour


----------



## Ucdcrush (Mar 22, 2004)

I had no idea dog training paid that much!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Buckley28 said:


> Has anybody heard of Garrett Ridley? He's in Placerville
> http://ridleyk9academy.com/index_temp.html


This guy has some serious animal abuse charges against him from a board and train that he did. I would stay away.


----------



## KLCecil (Jul 1, 2010)

albree.com

Love these people and they are VERY good.


----------



## dxaiher (Sep 16, 2012)

Thank you so much for these information. I am picking my bb up in January and I found this to be the most helpful.


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

My trainer is in Vallejo, about 1 hr from you. She's excellent. I believe she is partner with Michael Ellis in breeding malinois. 

Home

About Loups du Soleil | Loups du Soleil


----------



## mcbrelle (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm in Sacramento and have really enjoyed Alan and Renee Miller of Allbree Dog Training. albree.com Alan has over thirty years experience training dogs for pets, police work, search/rescue, etc. They do both group lessons and private lessons. 
He is a lot of fun and does a great job! One great thing is that once you pay for the beginner class you can go back to as many beginner classes as you like for free. A great way to keep practicing the skills with all the other dogs and people around for distraction.
I highly recommend him!


----------



## apexaddict6 (Aug 29, 2012)

isn't Michael Ellis up that way? I think he's between SF and Sac...?


----------



## Sasha86 (Sep 8, 2012)

Pawsitivetails in San Francisco. They are great 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## julie87 (Aug 19, 2012)

That's what I was looking into myself, whatever you do don't go to PetsMart, that training is not worth it.


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

Definitely Michael Ellis! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## dwandler (Feb 28, 2013)

*Looking for trainer in Sacramento, Davis area*

I have 2 German Shepherds that I would like to train together. They have had individual obedience training, but act differently when walked together.
Need help with this training - any ideas.
Donna


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Julia - worth it!

Joel Monroe. Definite

Bart de Gols in Bay Area

Michael Ellis North Bay Area


----------



## ZiggytheSheprador (May 6, 2015)

has anyone paid for the petco training sessions?


----------



## ZiggytheSheprador (May 6, 2015)

How early should I start to seek professional help if my own training tactics have fall on deaf paws?


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

The sooner the better.

Try Weston at caninepurpose.com (think that is the right address). He is mostly doing privates now but he hopes to start group again soon.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

dwandler said:


> I have 2 German Shepherds that I would like to train together. They have had individual obedience training, but act differently when walked together.
> Need help with this training - any ideas.
> Donna


You should start your own thread and provide more detail! But in general...this why it is a good idea to have one well trained dog before adding a second! Two dogs are twice the work not half!


----------

